# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  شروع یک قدم جدید

## sarvestan

سلام
تا اینجایی که من تو پست ها دیدم اکثرشون مربوط بودن به SDK ها و پیداکردنشون و دانلودشون و ...
چند وقتی هم هست که کلا بحث موبایل خوابیده!
دوستان من میخوام کمی بحث رو جلوتر ببرم! به کمک شماها احتیاج دارم!
دوستان سوالاشون رو شروع کنن! سوالاتشون ترجیحا راجع به Coding باشه!
فکر میکنم تو پستها تا بحال به میزان کافی راجع به استارت کار بحث شده!
من هم سعی میکنم تا جایی که می تونم و اطلاعات دارم در خدمتتون باشم!
در مورد دانش برنامه نویسی موبایل هم میتونم بگم که حدود یکسالی هست که برنام نویسی موبایل رو بصورت جدی شروع کردم و C++‎ و Java رو بعنوان زبانهای مورد استفادم انتخاب کردم!
سعی میکنم از این به بعد این تاپیک رو کمی فعال کنم! مقاله و موضوعات مفید و کاربردی رو براتون شروع می کنم!
اولین مقاله ای هم که میزارم مربوط به SDK نوکیا و نصب و راه اندازی آن در محیط Netbeans خواهد بود!
یک برنامه Sample هم مینویسیم!

شاد باشید همیشه

----------


## Usef_741

دوست عزیز سلام.
اولا از همین الان بگم که من در زمینهء برنامه نویسی موبایل یه تازه کارم .
ولی چند وقته که می خوام این کار رو به صورت جدی شروع کنم . SDK رو هم دانلود کردم . اما 
شبیه ساز اون کار نمی کنه و احتیاج به کد داره. در ضمن من با ++VC آشنایی خوبی دارم و می خوام تا حد امکان از همین محیط برای برنامه نویسی موبایل استفاده کنم . لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## sarvestan

سلام
از چه SDK  وبرای چه گوشی میخوای کارت رو شروع کنی؟
برای کار با SDK نوکیا و VCpp احتیاج به carbidge داری! در کنار SDK،  اون رو هم باید داشته باشی!

----------


## Usef_741

متشکرم از راهنماییتون
من SDK نگارش 3 رو دانلود کردم و برای گوشیهای با سیمبین 9.1 می خوام کار رو شروع کنم
در ضمن اگر لطف کنید و آدرس این فایلی رو که گفتید برای نوشتن برنامه ها در ++VC لازمه رو 
بذارین واقعا ممنون می شم . . .

----------


## sarvestan

برای Download به این لینک سر بزن
Carbide

----------


## Usef_741

Sarvestan جان متشکرم

----------


## cpp_prog

دوستان مثل اینکه سایت بالا اجازه دانلود ابزارهای برنامه نویسی برای ایران را نمی دهد. این ابزار را باید از کجا تهیه نمایم. لینک یا سی دی. بنده قصد برنامه نویسی برای موبایل با استفاده از ویژوال استدیو دات نت 2005 را دارم. زبان سی. خواهشمندم بنده را با لینک های مربوطه راهنمایی نمایید. البته به غیر از سایت سیمبیان یا نوکیا که اجازه دانلود را نداریم.

----------


## mousamk

> دوستان مثل اینکه سایت بالا اجازه دانلود ابزارهای برنامه نویسی برای ایران را نمی دهد. این ابزار را باید از کجا تهیه نمایم. لینک یا سی دی. بنده قصد برنامه نویسی برای موبایل با استفاده از ویژوال استدیو دات نت 2005 را دارم. زبان سی. خواهشمندم بنده را با لینک های مربوطه راهنمایی نمایید. البته به غیر از سایت سیمبیان یا نوکیا که اجازه دانلود را نداریم.


بله متأسفانه این سایت ها اجازه دانلود برنامه به ما ایرانی ها را نمی دهند و من هم تابحال نتوانستم راه حلی برای این مشکل پیدا کنم.

برای برنامه نویسی با ویژوال استودیو دان نت می توانی از برنامه Carbide استفاده کنی که در فروم نوکیا وجود دارد. ولی همانطور که گفته شد، نمی توان از آنجا دانلود کرد. می توانی این برنامه را از این آدرس دانلود کنی.

----------

